# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Mozilla удалила следящий за пользователями плагин

## CyberWriter

Представители Mozilla с некоторым опозданием удалили из своего каталога расширений плагин Ant Video Downloader and Player, скачанный около 7 млн раз. Плагин следил за сайтами, которые посещали пользователи Firefox и передавал информацию на сервер разработчика.

Программ, дополнений и гаджетов, которые следят за пользователями, на сегодняшний день существует великое множество. Некоторые интернетчики добровольно и даже охотно "скармливают" свои персональные данные, сведения о своих перемещениях и о посещенных сайтах. Некоторые же предпочитают "шифроваться", используя при браузинге приватный режим, а то и в сочетании с анонимайзерами, передает Вебпланета.

Плагин Ant Video Downloader and Player, скачиваемый в среднем по 7 тысяч раз в день, оказался в этом смысле настоящей находкой. Как выяснилось, он не только передавал информацию о каждом HTTP-запросе пользователя на сервер rpc.ant.com, но и был способен делать это в приватном режиме. При установке плагина, разумеется, не выводилось никаких предупреждений о слежке.

При этом каждому пользователю плагин назначал уникальный идентификационный номер, который оставался неизменным даже после удаления и новой установки плагина. Идентификатор можно было сменить только полностью очистив свой пользовательский профиль Firefox, то есть приведя браузер в изначальное состояние - как перед первым запуском. Поскольку вместе с информацией на сервер передавался и этот идентификатор, приватность отсутствовала даже при использовании анонимайзеров.

Благодаря системе уникальных идентификационных номеров разработчики плагина вполне могли накопить массу интересных сведений с привязкой к конкретным пользователям. Анализируя посещенные пользователем страницы в ряде случаев можно даже вычислить его личность, не говоря уже о его интересах и предпочтениях. А сохраняя и обрабатывая сведения об IP-адресах, с которых выходил в Интернет пользователь с данным идентификатором, можно составить относительно подробную карту его перемещений (в случае использования переносного компьютера).

anti-malware.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## valho

Чудные они какие то из мозиллы, это уже было известно 3 года назад

----------

